# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Histori Te Frikshme

## Tipiku

*Isha vetem 11 vjece ateher kur jeta ime u shkatrrua pergjithmone, them pergjithmon sepse dhe sot qe jam 23 vjece jeta ime esht bosh sepse me mungon dikush. Ishim nje familje e lumtur, mami, babi, un dhe 4 motrat e tjera pas meje....Nje pasd...
ite kur sapo kishte filluar te errsohej, po beja detyrat e shkolles ne sallon, kur vjen babi i terbuar ne shtepi. Un ngrihem i flas ai sme kthen pergjigje. Shkon ne dhome merr automatikun dhe del perseri..pasi kuptova qe dicka nuk shkonte e kap tek menga e xhupit dhe i them babi ku po shkon, ai ma terhoqi doren me force dhe u drejtua per te rruga....Mami i shkon mbrapa dhe ai i kthehet duke i drejtuar automatikun..ik ne shtepi se te vrava dhe ty....Une vrapoj per te gjyshja duke uleritur xhaxhallaret e mi te cilet i kam afer ishin jasht nderkohe qe u them babi mori automatikun e iku asnje nuk luajti vendit...vec gjyshja i shkoj mbrapa duke i thirrur Sami ku shkon o biri nenes...Nderkohe qe automatiku kerciste ne rruge degjohet nje e shtene pistolete, u pa nje makin qe iku me shpejtesi te madhe..me pas qetsi absulute...u errsua un qaja ke njeri shikoja u thoja nuk dua qe babi im te vdesi...Isha vec 11 vjece nderkohe qe ne krahe mbaja nje nga binjaket motrat e vogla te cilat ishin vec nje vjece e gjysem... Pas pak oresh kerkimesh e gjejn babin kishte rene ne nje grope gelqereje te thate...e gjeten duke i dal shpirti...te shtepia ime vjen nusja xhaxhit e cila mezi gjeti menyren e i tha mamit Teut behu e fort se Samiu na la, e kan vra tani po e sjellin ne shtepi...Aty mami me perqafon qajm te dyja mu coptua zemra...dal jasht shikoj nje ambulanc te madhe njerez plot te gjith duke qare uleritur...shikoj xhaxhin them i them xhaxh ma kan vra babin ai duke qare me perqafon...kaloi nata me cojn ta shoh babin per her te fundit...e putha ishte i ftohte se ndjeva me te ngrohtesine e tij sa her me puthte e perqafonte...me cmend mungesa e tij...kam nevoj per te..por ai s'esht me ktu (*

----------


## Tipiku

*FEMIJE ME DJALLIN!
*
*Ka kohe qe ne lagjen time thuhen "thashetheme", per nje grua qe sipas shume personave ka pase femijen me djallin, kjo sipas te aferme te mi qe ma kane treguar kjo kishte ndodhur shume vite me pare.

Mua me kane treguar se nje vajze qe ishte ne pjesen e siperme te lagjes time nuk ishte martuar kurre, pas shume vitesh ajo kishte filluar te plakej dhe assesi nuk arrinte ta gjende...
fatin e jetes jo pse nuk i pershtatej askush por sepse babi i vet se lente te dilte kurre jashte deres se oborrit.

Kur vajza ishte rreth 30 vite ajo kishte filluar ti thoshte nenes se vet qe ishte shtatzene, nena ishte çuditur pasi ajo skishte pasur kurre rast te kishte lidhje me ndonje burre, por ajo insistonte dhe thoshte qe ishte shtatzene.

Nje dite nena e saj kishte vendosur ta dergonte tek mjeku ne menyre qe te verteohej se çfare ajo thoshte, por vajza kishte kundershtuar te shkonte pasi qe ajo edhe kishte filluar te kishte çrregulime psiqike.

Nje dite nena e vet ishte shokuar kur e pa se barku i saj kishte filluar te rritej dhe vazhdimisht vajza prekte dhe ledhatonte barkun e vet besa edhe kishte filluar ti thurte qorape dhe gjithe familja u trondit por prap nuk i moren per te madhe pasi qe sipas sjelljeve qe po bente vajza ata thoshin se eshte çmendur.

Kalonin muaj dhe vajzes iu kishin shtuar çrregullimet psiqike dhe barku i saj po rritej, familja dhe komshinjet nuk e merrnin shume seriozisht pasi qe ata mendonin se ajo fuste rroba ne bark qe ti dukej barku i madh.

Vajza 30 vjeqe nja nate i tha nenes qe kishte dhembje barku,nena si zakonisht si merrte parasysh fjalet qe i thoshte ajo te gjith e konsideronin te qmendur pasi qe fliste dhe bente gjeste qe sduhej bere.Ate nate ne shtepin e tyre kishin ardh komshinj,dhe kishin degjuar vajzen duke bertitur sikur ajo po lindte.

Njera nder komshinjet qe kishte ardhur per te ndenjur aty i tha nenes se vajzes po shkoj te ajo ne dhome me qellim te qeshte me te, ajo hyri duke i thene vajzes se une do te ndihmoj te lindesh dhe qeshte e tallej me te.

Pas pak derisa e tere faimilja po rrinte ne oborr ne dhomen e vajzes se tyre kishte filluar te qante nje ze femije te gjithe u çuditen dhe menjehere vapruan tek dhoma e saj.

Ata hyne ne dhomen e saj dhe pane se vajza e tyre mbante diçka te mbeshtillur ne dore me batanije ne dhome. Aty gjendej edhe komshija qe tallej me te, ajo ishte ulur ne nje qoshe, vajza e frikesuar kishte filluar te mos e njifte familjen e vet ajo kishte marre me vete ate gjene ne dore dhe kishte filluar te vrapoj neper rruge duke ikur jasht shtepise.

Disa anetare i shkuan pas vajzes por nuk e zene.Vajza u gjet e vdekur pas nje muaji ne nje ledine e shtrire per toke me nje batanije por qe batanija qe thuhej qe kishte mbeshtjell femijen ne te nuk kishte asgje, ajo kishte vdekur nga te ftohtit pasi qe ishte dimer.

Komshikja qe kishte qene ate nate me te ajo ishte çmendur e kishin vizituar tek shume mjek, psikater dhe hoxhallare por nuk beri me mire u çmend duke mos nxjerre kurre me ze nga goja, sipas disa mjekve ajo kishte marre ate nate nje goditje te forte ne koke keshtu qe goditja mund te ishte shkak i çrregullimit te saj psiqik.

Vajza u varros me skandale te shumta sa qe deshen ta debojne famljen e saj nga vendi pasi qe ate nate e kshin degjuar edhe shume komshinj afer shtepis se tyre zerin e femijes duke qare.

Ky eshte mister per shkak se sipas tyre femija ishte degjuar duke qare vetem nje here e jo me shume, por mund te kete ndodhur qe edhe ai femije te mos ekzistonte pasi qe vajza kishte çrregullime psiqike dhe te gjithe e dime qe njerezit me çrregullime te tilla flasin e bejne gjera se nuk ekzistojne.*

----------


## Tipiku

Ne vitin 1977 nje djale ne Zvicer tregoi historine e tij ne nje media shume te madhe ne Zvicer.
Dola nga shtepia dhe po ikja per ne pune, po prisja autobuzin, kur dicka shume e pazakonte me ndodhi, nje vajze qe ishte afer meje mu afrua dhe me puthi ne qafe...
Nuk e kuptova pse e beri ate gje por me puthi dhe u largua. Me beri shume pershtypje ajo vajze, gjithesesi dhe me pelqeu puthja. Ate nate ku...
r shkova te fle ne shtepi me turturonte ne enderr vajza qe me kishte puthur.
Ne enderra me thoshte qe ajo ishte puthja e vdekjes..Fillova te turturohem nate per nate me te njejtat enderra.
Nje nate ajo femer me del ne enderr dhe me paralajmeron per nje vrasje qe do ndodhte ne shtepine time, fillova te trembesha per keto qe po me ndodhin...Mbas 24 oresh vellai im u gjend i vdekur dhe kishte nje shenje buzekuqi ne qafe, nje puthje ne qafe....
Nuk u mor vesh se cfare ndodhi...Vajza vazhdonte te me dilte ne enderr dhe cdo gje qe ajo me thoshte ne enderr realizohej.
*Djalit i vdiqen VELLAI, DHE SHOKU I TIJ ME I MIRE...
AI SHPESH DOLI NEPER EMISIONI QE TREGONTE PER GOCEN E MISTERSHME DHE PER ENDRRAT QE SHIHTE POR ASNJE SI MORI PER BAZE DEKLARATAT E TIJ....
AI U GJEND I VDEKUR 14 DITE MBAS DEKLARATAVE QE KISHTE DHENE PER SHTYPIN, DHE AI KISHTE SI DY TE TJERET TE NJEJTEN PUTHJE NE QAFE...
TE TRE TE VDEKUR NE TE NJEJTEN MENYRE ME NJE PUTHJE NE QAFE DHE TE GJENDUR NE SHTEPI NE KREVAT TE VETEM.

Policia nuk kishte mare per baze asnje nga keto te dhena qe ai i kishte thene perpara se te vdiste kur e kishin thirrur si deshmitar ne polici per vdekjet qe ndodhen njera pas tjetres....
EDHE SOT E KESAJ DITE KJO NGELET NJE NDER HISTORITE ME MISTERIOZE QE JANE ME FAKTE, ME VIDEO DHE ME DEKLARATA TE DHENA TE KETIJ DJALIT PERPARA SE TE VDISTE...*

----------


## Tipiku

*Kjo fotografi eshte ber nga nje grua tek varri i vajzes se saj qe kishte vdekur 17 vjec. Ajo donte te bente vetem nje foto te varrit. Cfar kapi ajo ka ber nje debat neper vite. Gruaja thote qe nuk kishte femij verdall kur e ka ber foton.Ajo tha qe nuk e njihte ate femi keshtu qe sdo ishte e mundur. Ajo gjithashtu thot qe ky femi nuk ka tipare te vajzes se saj kur ka qen femije. Kjo ngelet akoma nje mister.*

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Urime per temen Tipiku,me facionojn keta storje...
Me von do sjelli edhe une diçka.*

----------


## Tipiku

*Zzzzzzz......... Ngjarje e Ver8 
Z
..
....

...
Sot eshte dite e shenuar per mua si sot para .....
11 vjetesh
Me ka ndodhur dicka e paharrushme ,
Ishte E Marte E mbaj mend si tani binte nje vese shiu e lehte dhe ne sa po lenim Shkodren....
Ne drejtim te Malsise se Madhe apo Hanit te Hotit
Do shkonim Ne Koplik ke Vllai per vizite qe ishte Ushtar ne ate Kohe.
Udhetoja me Xhaxhit tim Agronin ne ate kohe ishte tek 40 at
Ai bisedonte me Shoferin "Gojtari' tip Dallkauku pinte vetem duhan dhe Mustaqet i kishin Marre ngjyren e Nikotines,
Fliste Trash dhe me Dialekt,
Me vone e mora vesh qe ishte nga Hasi dhe kishte 2 fmi,
Une shijoja pamjen piktoreske nga xhami dhe isha zhytur ne shkrime te castit,
Diku nga ora 7 e darkes arritem ne Koplik por rruga per ne Repartin Ushtarak 313 mbante ca latg me kembe nja 20 min
Ecnim sebashku te dy me xhaxhin dhe Erresira sapo kishte rrene, Tek dera Repartit priste Vellai qe e kishim lajmeruar me pare qe do shkonim, U gezua shume ai dhe ne kur u takuam, me deshiren e tij tham te largohemi pak ne kembe afer nje shtegu ku ndodhej nje Dushk i vjeter dhe nje Lendine Ai bisedonte me Xhaxhin dhe pyste vazhdimisht per njerzit e shtepise ndersa une levizja sa andej sikur doja te njihja sa me shume terrenin e atij vendi Malor , befas.........
Papritur.....
Degjoj nje melodi te lehte qe avitej sa me shume afer nesh
Gjithashtu nje drite fosforeshente qe se di nga c drejtim vinte....
U afrova ne drejtim te drites....
Dhe papritur ndjej pushtim e fuqishem te nje dore qe me mbylli gojen e nuk me la te nxirrja as tingull frike, vetem merja fryme furishem nga vrimezat e hundes edhe e ndjeja qe bebet e syrit me ishin zmadhuar nga pamja qe po veshtroja.
Mbasi maroj cdo gje as drite as melodi dhe prape Erresire
Mu lejua te flisja, arrita te kthehesha gje qe nuk munda ta beja me pare dhe te dalloja qe kishte qene vellai i cili me kishte hedhur ate dore.
Me tha mos u frikso Ato ishin Shtojzavallet ishin 7 femra te veshura si engjej qe kercenin rreth Dushkut te vjeter dhe leshonin ate melodi prallore qe veshi im nje here e ka degjuar ne jete, gjithashtu ai shtoj se nese i flet apo te shikojn qe ti rregon mund te ngelesh memec ose i verber per tere jeten.
U kthyhem ne Tirane dhe mua sot e ksaj dite me Kujtohet ajo histori.......
See more
"*

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Edhe kjo eshte e frikshme dhe e vertet.

Elizabeth Bathory, misteri i konteshës gjakpirëse të Hungarisë


Ajo çka është e vërtetuar për të, ishte se viktimat e saj ishin shpesh fshatare që shkonin në kështjellën e saj me premtimin e një pune që paguhej mirë si shërbëtore, por kishte mes tyre edhe viktima të tjera, të cilat ishin bijat e fisnikërisë së vogël, që dërgoheshin në kështjellë për të mësuar mirësjelljen e aristokracisë.



Elizabeth Bathory ishte nj kontesh hungareze nga familja e famshme Bathory, e cila ishte e njohur pr mbrojtjen e Hungaris kundr Perandoris Otomane. Bathory, e cila ka jetuar 1560-1614, besohet t jet vrassja m e madhe seriale n histori dhe do t kujtohet gjithmon si kontesha e gjakut. Zbavitjet e Bathoryt doln n drit pas vdekjes s burrit t saj ku ajo dhe katr bashkpuntor t saj, u akuzuan pr torturimin dhe vrasjen e grave dhe vajzave t virgjra. T dhna gojore tregojn se gjakun e viktimave t saj ajo e prdorte pr larje, n mnyr q t mbante t prjetshme rinin e saj, edhe pse kto t dhna jan krejtsisht t pabaza. Ajo ka sht e vrtetuar pr t, ishte se viktimat e saj ishin shpesh fshatare q shkonin n kshtjelln e saj me premtimin e nj pune q paguhej mir si shrbtore, por kishte mes tyre edhe viktima t tjera, t cilat ishin bijat e fisnikris s vogl, q drgoheshin n kshtjell pr t msuar mirsjelljen e aristokracis.

Elizabeth Bathory ka lindur n Hungari n 17 gushtin e 1560-s dhe kaloi fmijrin e saj n kalan Ecsed. Babai i saj ishte George Bathory me lidhje gjaku me familjen Ecsed, ndrsa nna e saj ishte Anna Bathory (1539-1570), bija e Stephen Bathory e Somlyó, ishte e degs Somlyó. Nprmjet nns s saj, Elizabeth ishte mbes e Stefan Bathory, mbretit t Polonis. Bathory ishte tepr inteligjente, q vajz e re ajo dinte t fliste latinisht, gjermanisht dhe greqisht, ishte e njohur pr interesin e saj t madh n shkenc dhe astronomi. N moshn 15-vjeare ajo mori si dhurat martese nj kala si dhe 17 fshatrat pran saj. Nga dokumentet thuhet se ajo ka pasur rreth 4500 vizitor n martesn e saj. Elizabeth u transferua n Sárvár dhe kaloi nj koh shum t gjat n t, ndrsa burri i saj studionte n Vjen. N 1578, burri i saj u b komandanti i Nádasdy, shefi i trupave hungareze, duke e uar at n luft kundr otomanve. Me burrin e saj larg n luft, Elizabeth Bathory menaxhoi shtjet e biznesit dhe trojeve. Kjo zakonisht prfshinte rolin pr tu siguruar fshatareve hungareze dhe sllovake, edhe kujdesin mjeksor. Ka pasur disa raste, madje, ku ajo ndrhynte n emr t grave t varfra, duke prfshir ktu ndihmn q i pati dhn nj gruaje, burri i s cils ishte vrar nga turqit dhe vajza e tyre ishte prdhunuar dhe ln shtatzn.

N 1585, Elizabeth lindi vet fmijn e saj t par, nj vajz me emrin Anna. Pas disa kohsh lindi nj vajz t dyt t ciln e quajti Ursula, dhe djalin e saj t par, Andrew, q vdiq n mosh t re. Pas ksaj, Elizabeth kishte tre fmij t tjer, Katherine (lindur n 1594), Pali (i lindur rreth 1597) dhe Miklós. T gjith fmijt e saj u rritn nga governantet. Burri i Elizabeth vdiq n 1604 n moshn 47-vjeare, thuhet se pr shkak t nj dmtimi n betej. ifti ka qen i martuar pr 29 vjet.

Ishte n mes t viteve 1602 dhe 1604 kur ministrat e lart filluan t ankoheshin pr krimet n gjykat n Vjen dhe publikisht, pasi thashethemet kishin dal pr ngjarjet n kshtjell. Kjo bri q autoritetet hungareze t hetonin disa koh pr t'u prgjigjur n lidhje me ngjarjet dhe n 1610 mbreti ngarkoi Janosh Thurzo pr t hetuar. N fund t 1610-s Thurzo shkoi n Cachtice dhe arrestoi Bathoryn si dhe katr shrbyeset e saj. Thurzo dhe njerzit e tij kishin gjetur nj vajz q po vdiste dhe nj t vdekur, s bashku me shum t tjer t mbyllur dhe nj t plagosur. Mbreti Matthias krkoi q Bathory t dnohej me vdekje, por Thurzo e bindi mbretin se duke br kshtu, do t ndikonte negativisht te fisnikria. Prandaj, gjyqi u shty pr nj koh t pacaktuar dhe Bathory u mbajt e burgosur. Bashkpuntort e saj, megjithat u shpalln fajtor, me tri ekzekutime dhe nj tjetr t burgosur prjet.

Bathory u gjet e vdekur n qelin e saj n 1614, po ajo kurr nuk u mor n gjykim. Vlersimet pr t vrart e Bathory ndryshojn, me disa burime, duke thn se numri sht i lart rreth 650. Dy bashkpuntoret e saj pretenduan n gjykim shifrat e 36 dhe 37 viktimave, kurse t dy t pandehurit e tjer dhan nj numr mbi 50. Shum nga personeli i pafajshm llogaritn numrin e trupave q hiqeshin nga kalaja, duke e uar numrin e trupave mes t 100-200, ndrsa nj shrbtor tjetr ka pohuar se Bathory shnonte t gjith 650 t viktimat e saj n nj libr. sht raportuar se ditarin e Bathory sht mbajtur n arkivat e shtetit n Budapest, por asnjher nuk kan qen t liruar nga do regjim hungarez pr shkak t natyrs t tmerrshme t prmbajtjes. T pandehurit n gjykim ishin Dorottya Szentes, gjithashtu njohur edhe si Dorka, Ilona Jo, Katarina Benická, dhe János Újváry ("Ibis" ose Ficko).

----------


## Tipiku

*"
Gjume??????
.
. . . . . .
. . . .

Para ca vitesh nje djale me te dashuren e tij po
udhetonin me makine,dhe po shkonin ne nje vend qe
e frekuentonin shpesh. Rruges, djali e humbet
kontrollin e makines dhe dy te rinjte pesojne aksident.
Vjaza merr plage te rende por gjithesesi jashte rrezkut
per jeten ndersa djali bie ne gjendje koma. Pasi vajza u be me mire tregoi se aksidentin e pesuan per shkak
se djali me njeren dore mbante timonin dhe me doren
tjeter perkedhelte vjazen ne gjinje e ne kofshe. Djali
qendroi ne koma nga 22 nentori deri ne 3 mars te vitit
tjeter. Kur djali vdiq, nena e djalit qe ishte e shokuar
deri at’here, tani u cmend fare.Pasi disa ditesh nga vdekja e djalit vajza u gjet e vdekur ne shtepine e saj,
e prere me thike ne gjinje dhe ne kofshe.Personi qe e
vrau nuk eshte gjetur, por njerez qe e dine ngjarjen,
dine gjithashtu se nena e djalit e ka vrare vajzen duke
e prere ne gjinj e ne kofshe, per shkak se mendon se
djali vdiq teksa ishte duke perkedhelur vajzen aty, dhe e konsideronte vajzen fajtore per humbjen e djalit
te saj. Gruaja ka krijuar nje urrejtje te semure per
vajzat e reja urrejtje qe e con te beje gjithcka. Gruaja
nuk del gjate muajve te tjere te vitit, por del vetem ne
periudhen 22 nentor deri ne 3 mars (kohe gjate se
ciles i biri ka qendruar ne koma) jo vetem rrobat qe i vesh te zeza por edhe fytyren e lyen me boje te
zeze.Nga urrejtja qe ka per vajzat e reja eshte betuar
se do vrase nga nje vajze per cdo dite qe djali i saj ka
qendruar ne koma,dhe do e godase aq here me thike
ne kofshe e ne gjnj. Gruaja ka nje guxim te cmendur
per tu futur dhe per tu shfaqur aty ku njerezve nuk u shkon mendja.Ajo leviz vetem ne te rene te nates kur
vajzat e reja kthehen per ne shtepi.Ajo pranon te flase
vetem me djem dhe mendon se brenda cdo djali
gjendet nje copez e shpirtit te djalit te saj. Djemte qe
e njohin e dine se ajo pervec vajzes qe ishte e
dashura e djalit te saj ka vrare edhe disa vajza te tjera ne rajonin e Ballkanit, ne Greqi dhe ne Maqedoni, dhe
me guximin e cmendur qe ka, ka arritur tu futet dhe ti
vrase ne dhomat e tyre.
*

----------


## Tipiku

*"
Dritherima apo mishi kokriza kokriza
. . . .
.
. . .
.
.

Ishte koh vjeshte e vitit 2005 dhe gruaja e xhaxhit ishte
e semur por jo aq sa te vdiste dhe nje dite una po
beja shaka me te dhe i thoja qe sesht e semur dhe ne
shaka e siper i kam then qe amanet te me tregosh 3
dit para se te vdesesh sepse duhet te blej rrobat e
zeza...Ka qen pikerish 3 dit para vdekjes saj ne oren 1 e 5 fiks kam ikur ne gjum naten dhe kan fiiluar qe
hekurat qe kan qen ne ballkon te levizin. Ishte hena
shume madhe dhe bente drit dhe kan ber nje zhurm
shum te madhe une mendova se po fryn shume ere
dhe po i leviz por jam kthyer me fytyr nga dera e
ballkonit dhe shifja nga kevati se cfare po ndodh. ne ato momente ka filluar te ulet doreza e deres se
ballkonit dhe dera ka qen e mbyllur me celes. Dera
esht me xham, dhe shihet cdo gje jasht, por una nuk
shifja asgje vetem dorezen qe ulej dhe kam filluar te
bertas duke menduar qe esht mami immm dhe kam ik
nga dhoma, kur jam kthyer ne dhom me mamin dera ka qen e hapur edhe pse une e kisha mbyll me celes
dhe askush nuk besonte se cfare ka ndodhur ate nat
derisa pas 3 dite qe ka vdekur gruaja e xhait dhe te
gjith jan bindur qe ka qen ajo qe me ka lajmeruar dhe
ka kryer amanetin qe i kam dhene. Sakt pas 2 muajve
naten e krishtelindjeve pasi kam pir ca gota ne shtepi kam ikur ne shtepine atij xhait qe i ka vdek gruaja,
kam ndenjur, kane qen te gjith ne shtepiiii dhe kam
dalur per te ardh ne shtepin time nderkoh qe isha ne
oborr duke ecur e kam ndegjuar shkopin e xhaxhit qe
ecte me te neper oborr dhe e kam degjuar gjersa me
therriste ne emer dhe me ka thirrur 4 heer dhe kur kam kthyer koken, skam par njeri kam menduar qe e
kam nga pija por te nesermend ne oren 9 te mengjesit
ka vdekur aii...
*

----------


## Tipiku

*"
‎. . .
.
..
.
. . .

"ishte e shtun dhe un me nje shokun tim po
ktheheshim nga nje dasem,ishte pothuaj agim dhe ne
ishim pak te pire.
gjate rruges se kthimit x ne shtepi,arritem ne nje pike
qe rruga ndahej me dy rruge te ndryshme(kjo pasi
vinim nga nje rrug ne fshat),un me shokun po benim shaka,dhe papritur na u shfaq nje drite,,,filluam te
qeshnim dhe po therrisnim me te madhe: "ahahaha po
na filmojne alienet ahaha"
drita mori forme njerezore,dhe duke qen se ishim nen
efektin e alkolit nuk e shquaja dot mire.
silueta tha vetem kete fraz dhe u zhduk me pas" zgjidhmi rrugen poshte nese doni ta shikoni djellin
perseri"
shoku im filloj te qeshe dhe tha "lale ika un,ti bjeri nga
rruga posht,un do iki lart,t shofim kush do arrij para ne
shtepi"
nuk e di as vet ,por rruga mu duk shum e shkurter,arrita n shtepi,pyeta a kishte arritur shoku,me
than jo,,,u bera merak,nuk dija cte beja.
mora nje shok tjeter dhe u nisa rruges qe erdha,arrita
tek kryqezimi,dhe pak me frik sepse ishte nje shtep
shum i erret,i therrisja shokut po nuk me xgjigjej,,,pasi
ecem pak,arritem ne nje vend te sheshte,,filloj te fryj er,dhe pothuaj po zbardhte,,
sa kaluam kete sheshin,pam nje trup njerezor ne ajer
dhe dy silueta qe i rrinin prane...
Mendova se me benin syt,shoku m terhoqi nga bluza
dhe m tha,hec ikim vlla se nuk esh vend x ne ky,, i
thash jo,prit,,,therrita emrin e shokut qe kerkonim,dhe papritur trupi njerezor qe ishte disa metra para nesh
ne ajer,mezi levizi doren,,, i drejtuam driten qe kishim
dhe dukej sikur dicka e kishte kapur nga gryka,,,por
qe dukej qart jo dicka solide,por si tym i zi,,,
drita dukej sikur e acaronte dhe papritur mua dhee
shokun tjeter na u afrua dicka,shoku filloj te bertiste,dhe un fillova te them nje lutje,,ne castin kur
gjate lutjes permenda fjalen "Zot",dicka e
pashpjegushme me mbertheu x gryke dhe gati sa spo
me merrej fryma,nuk kisha fuqi as te thoja nje fjale te
vetme,,,nuk kaloi as 5 min dhe u shfaqen rrezet e
para te djellit,kur dgjova nje ulerim therese dhe e gjeta veten ne toke ,te shtrire,pash xreth dhe pash dhe dy
shoket...
zvarre iu afrova shokut qe kerkonim dhe pash qe rreth
qafes kishte disa shenja te zeza,dicka si simbole si
mbaj mend mir...por ishte gjalle,un isha gjalle,madje
dhe shoku tjeter ishte gjalle,,,ndemjem ashtu te shtrir pa pik fuqie te ngriheshim rreth dhe 20 min te tjer dhe
nje rreze djelli ndricoi vendim ku ishim,ndoshta Zoti
vertet me degjoi,dhe
na e fali jeten....
*

_Kam edhe nje Tjeter po e tregoj Naten vone andej nga ora 00:00 qe ta bej Efektin tamom_  :perqeshje:

----------


## Tipiku

*

Interviste me nje xhind... 


Pas nje rituali te perseritur dhe te nderlikuar dhe pas
shume e shume lutjesh,(ne disa gjuhe te
ndryshme)me ne fund arrita te komunikoj me nje
xhind te fuqishem.
Pas kontaktit me te,I bera nje “interviste” ku e pyeta
per shume gjera.Po ju sjell nje pjese te intervistes,ne menyre qe te qartesoheni te gjithe persa u perket
xhindeve dhe botes se tyre. Si quhesh?
Arkazel I kujt besimi je?
Nuk jam besimtar I feve qe njerezimi njeh.Jam
besimtar I fese se xhindeve. Sa eshte mosha jote?
(Nuk pergjigjet) Pse nuk pergjigjesh?
2537.Jam 2537 vjec. Vazhduan pyetjet e thjeshta... A mund te me trregosh rreth botes suaj?Botes se
xhindeve?
(Heshtje varri).Bota jone nuk ndryshon shume nga e
juaja.Pak a shume jemi njesoj por ne kemi shume
forma fizike si dhe jemi nivel me I larte se njerezit? Ne ç’kuptim?
Ne kemi mundesine qe te transformojme formen fizike
pa e shtremberuar formen shpirterore.Ne jemi te afte
qe te marim shume forma.Fuqite tona jane me te
medha se te njerezve prandaj ne jemi nivel me I larte
se rraca njerezore. Ju jetoni me ne apo ne nje bote tjeter?
Ne te dyja.Ne jemi brenda jush dhe jashte jush.E
kemi te pamundur te largohemi nga Toka,pasi jemi te
mallkuar qe te qendrojme perjet ketu.Por ekziston nje
dimesion tjeter ku ne mund te shkojme. Me trrego me shume?
Dimesioni tjeter eshte si nje shtepi jona ku jemi te lire
dhe kemi familjet tona.Gjithcka qe ne deshirojme atje
behet realitet.Por jo shume xhinde mund te shkojne
atje,sepse shumica e rraces tone eshte e ngecur ne
kete dimesion dhe eshte roberuar nga njerezit,te cilet pasi mesuan sekretin e lashte filluan te ndiheshin
superior. Per ke sekret te lashte behet fjale?A ka lidhje kjo me
fete?
Edhe po edhe jo.Edhe ka edhe s’ka.Shume kohe me
pare,perpara se ne xhindet te vinim ne Toke
ekzistonte vetem nje gje qe mund te na kufizonte
fuqite dhe mund te na roberonte.Ishte nje fuqi aq e madhe sa ai qe e zoteronte mund te behej “padroni I
botes tone”.Edhe kjo i’u dha si dhurate njerezimit. Nga kush?A eshte kjo fuqia e lashte ende aktive?
Burimi i sakte nuk dihet ende por ne edhe sote po
punojme per ta gjetur.Edhe pasi ta gjejme se kush
ishte do te hakmerremi.Po,fuqia eshte aktive
ende,perndryshe ne nuk do te ishim ketu sonte.Do te
ishim larguar.Kete fuqi ose me mire kete sekret te lashte e ruajne disa qenie me te larta se ne edhe ne
nuk mund t’ju afrohemi ose perndryshe do te
avullojme. Behet fjale per engjejt?
Po.Vellezerit tane qe nuk u bashkuan kurre me ne,por
i qendruan besnik nje besimi te verber. Si ndahen shtresat ne boten tuaj?
Ne jemi te ndare sipas fuqive qe zoterojme.Kush
zoteron me shume fuqi eshte shkalla e pare e keshtu
me radhe deri sa arrin ne shkallen e fundit.(Shkalla ne
kete rast ne kuptimin figurativ.) Po kjo eshte e kunderta e sistemit tone?
Pikerishte ketu qendron e gjithe historia.Ne jemi te
detyruar qe te jemi e kunderta e rraces
njerezore.Nese njerezimi do te fuqizohet ne do te
dobesohemi.Nese njerezimi do te dobesohet ne do te
fuqizohemi.Nese njerezimi shkaterrohet ne do te jemi te perjetshem,por nese njerezimi vazhdon
ekzistencen e tije,jeta jone e ka nje kufi. A keni ju nje lider?
(Heshtje.) (Zhurma te forta,dhe nuk pergjigjet.) Cili eshte drejtuesi juaj?Ose si funksionon sistemi juaj
komandues(drejtues)?
(Perseri nuk pergjigjet)(Pas pak castesh dhe shume
lutjesh e detyroj qe te flase)
Nuk te pergjigjem per pyetjen e pare pasi nuk kam
deshire.Por po te pergjigjem per te dyten. Sistemi yne funksionon si sistemi i perrallave ne librat
e shenjte. Ji me i qarte?(Po mbaronte afati i nates).Per ke
perralla e ke fjalen,fol?
(Nderkohe po vereja se po e humbisja kontrrollin dhe
e ndjeja qe nuk mund ta mbaja edhe per shume gjate)
Une kaq kam per te te thene.Nese do te dish me
shume,duhet qe te me detyrosh te flas. (Nderkohe nata mbaroi dhe kendezi kendoi per here te
pare.Duke mos pasur me kontrroll mbi te ai u largua
duke thyer te gjitha qelqurinat e dhomes ku e mbajta
te “lidhur”.Keshtu une mora nga Arkazeli te gjithe
informacionin qe desha me perjashtim te disa
pyetjeve.Per te cilat ai kundershtonte me shume ngulm qe te mos pergjigjej.) Nderkohe qe une po beja ritualin e mbylljes se portalit
djelli lindi,dhe kendezi kendoi per here te trrete.Qe
nga ajo dite e kam therritur Arkazelin shume e shume
here por ai nuk me eshte pergjigjur,dhe ne vend te tij
me erdhi dikush tjeter por kjo eshte nje histori e cila
duhet te prese. Shpresoj qe te gjithe te keni perfituar dicka nga kjo
histori,dhe gjithashtu shpresoj qe te kini nje mendim
te ri per xhindet dhe boten e tyre.Se fundja ne jetojme
ne ta dhe ata ushqehen me ne. PS: (Gjithashtu e pyeta edhe per Alienet apo per
simbolet e sotme dhe ato te te ardhmes,por nuk po e
bej publike kete pjese)*

----------


## Tipiku

*"
TAK TAK.....,, TAK TAK....

Ishin oret e vona te nates.Nje vajz dhe i dashuri i saj
po ngisnin makinen per te shkuar ne shtepi.Po
udhetonin ne nje rruge te izoluar jasht qytetit.Papritur
...
ato dalin nga rruga dhe gjenden ne nje pyll qe nuk e
kishin par ndonjeher.Makina ndaloi.Vajzen e zuri
paniku.I dashuri i tha te mos shqetesohej, sepse ai do dilte nga makina dhe do shkonte tek rruga kryesore
per te kerkuar ndihme.Vajza ne fillim nuk pranoi por
me pas u bind qe ishte e vetmja zgjidhje.Ajo e puthi
per her te fundit te dashurin,mbylli dyert dhe
xhamat,dhe e veshtroi djalin teksa u largua dhe u
zhduk ne erresire.Kaluan oret dhe djali nuk po dukej.Vajza po tmerrohej nga hijet qe shikonte dhe
nga zhurmat e cuditshme.. Papritur degjoi nje zhurme
ne pjesen e siperme te makines."TAK,TA
K,TAK,TAK,TAK,TAK,TAK". vajza ishte aq e
tmerruar saqe nuk guxoi te dilte jasht.Zhurma vazhdoi
te perseritej.Vajza u mundua te shikonte nga dritarja e makines,por nuk pa gje.Ashtu te tmerruar e zuri
gjumi.Kur u zgjua ishte ora 9 e mengjesit,por u cudit
kur pa se ishte perseri erresire.I dashuri i saj nuk
ishte kthyer ende.Pas pak degjoi zhurmen e nje
makine dhe nje njeri thirri:"A ka njeri ne makine?N.q.s
eshte dikush ne makin te dali jasht te ec drejt meje dhe te mos kthej koken prapa."Vajza doli nga
makina.Filloi te ecte ne drejtim te policit,por u ndal per
nje moment,u tundua.Polici i tha:"Ne asnje menyr
mos e kthe koken,por ec drejt meje."Vajza ktheu
koken dhe pa te varur ne nje peme mbi makinen e saj
te dashurin.Koken e kishte te prer dhe nga aty kullonte gjaku qe pikonte ne pjesen e siperme te
makines.Tak, tak, tak, tak, tak ishte zhurma qe benin
pikat e gjakut te te dashurit te saj mbi pjesen e
makines.Cfare ndodhi ate nate nuk u zbulua
asnjehere, ndoshta vete jeta dhe vdekja jane nje
mister qe nuk do zbulohet kurre.
See more
"*

----------


## Prudence

Rregullo cik temen shoku.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Tipiku

> Rregullo cik temen shoku.


Duhet me i thone moderatoreve se une nuk kam me mundesi ti shtoj nje *S* :muah2: 

*"
Histori me gogolas fantazmas shtrigas kucedras ........


Njehere ishte nje grua e cila gjithmone para punes se
saj dilte per te vrapuarDisa dite ajo fillon te shohe
...
nje burre te cuditshem dhe te frikshem i cili dukej
sikur kishte qellime te keqija ndaj saj!!Pas disa
diteve,ajo sheh gjithmone po te njejtin burre,dhe
keshtu fillon te frikesohet!!Ajo vendos te ndryshoje rrugen e vrapimit,por te nesermen i njejti njeri ishte
duke e shikuar edhe po ne ate rruge!!Keshtu qe,gruaja
vendos te shkoje ne polici dhe te tregoje per njeriun e
cuditshem!Pasi ajo e pershkruan,policia thone se iu
dukej i njohurGruaja me pas vendos te shkoje ne
shtepi kur papritur e thirrin policia!!I thone se e kapen njeriun qe i pershtatej pershkrimit te saj dhe i thane qe
te vije ne stacion policor per ta identifikuar!!Kur ajo
shkoi,pa se ai kishte qene njeriu qe kishte qene duke
e ndjekur dhe shikuar disa dite me radhe,dhe doli qe
kishte qene nje vrases serial!!
Kur policia e pyeten se cfare kishte pasur ne mendje te beje ai tha se kishte menduar ta vriste,te rripte dhe
me pas ta digjte trupin e saj!!Policia e pyeti se pse
nuk e beri ate veprim,dhe ai tha qe sapo fillonte ta
ndiqte,shfaqej nje njeri shume i madh dhe muskuloz
dhe ai tha se atij nuk mund ti kishte bere asgje!!Me
pas ata i treguan gruas se cfare iu kishte thene vrasesi dhe ajo e habitur tha:Cili burre muskuloz??
Une kam qene vetem!!Une gjithmone vrapoj vetem!!
Kjo eshte nje histori e vertete dhe deshmon qe ka
gjera te mbinatyrshme!!Aty ndoshta eshte shfaqur
ndonje engjell mbrojtes i cili kishte dashur ta mbronte
nga fati i tmerrshem qe do i ndodhte!!
See more
"*

----------


## Tipiku

*A besoni ke magjite ???
"Histori e vertet treguar nga vete personi"

Kjo histori me ka ndodhur para 4 vjetesh dhe eshte
mese e vertete. Gjithmone kam qen nje tip qe nuk
kam besuar te paranormalet,kam menduar gjithmone
se cdo gje esht Brenda mendjes se njeriut megjithse
kur degjoja histori te tilla I kasha pakez frike. Kisha 3
vjet e dashuruar,familja ma dinte dhe e respektonte lidhjen time megjithse ishte koha qe un dhe I dashuri
im ti benim gjerat formale. Diten e dasmes u percolla
nga familjaret ashtu sic e do adeti shqiptar,mami me
vuri ne kulete dhe shamine qe nusja duhet ta merte
me vete. Kur shkoj te shpia e burrit nuk e
gjej,mendova qe me kishte ren ne makine dhe si kushtova rendesi. Te nesermen ngrihem nga gjumi
me dhimbje koke,mendoja se e kisha ngaqe ato dit
ishin te ngarkuara,por dhimbja vazhdonte me dite te
tera dhe analizat me dilnin shum mire……Kur kishim
3mujorin e marteses dhimbjet u bent e padurushme
dhe me ra te fiket,ate nate pash ne ender nje grua plake te krrusur me nje sy te vrare. Ajo me fliste ne
gjum dhe un beja levizje te pakontrollueshme.burri u
tremb shume me zgjoi,cdo nate me ndodhte e njejta
gje,plakat me thoshin qe kisha derdhur uje te nxehte
naten dhe kisha djegur xhindet. Nje mbremje po
lahesha dhe pash flokun te me binte shume.shplaj syte mire dhe shof te pasqyra e banjes qendronte ajo
si gjithmone me shamine e rrobat e zeza dhe me
thoshte sa fjale qe si kuptoja,une bertita me te
madhe. Burri nga jashte tentonte te hapte deren por
nuk mundesh dhe pse ajo nuk ishte e kycyr. Ajo qesh
dhe iken,ne ate moment xhami I deres dhe I dritares thyhet,pasqyra thjesht kriset. Te dy u trembem
shume,aty burri filloi te me besonte pasi me thoshte
qe e ke endrra nga filmat horror qe shef. Ate nate
fleme te vjehrra,por zgjohemi te d y kur ndjem
dyshekun e njom,hapin driten dhe shikojm gjak, Gjaku
vinte nga kemba ime ,ishte car ne 3vende kontrollojm mos kishte ndonje qelq por asgje. NJe frike e papare
ter njerzit e shpise u ngriten dhe ndjehesha shume
keq sepse me shikonin me frike I lutem te shkojme
ne shtepi .shkojme ne shtepin tone,per 3dite te tjera
nuk ndodhi asgje sepse vajtem te nje yshtare dhe
menduam qe I rregulluam gjerat, por naten e 3 po fusja rrobat ne lavatrice hedh syte nga korridori flake
jeshile ne blu,bertas vjen burri dhe do ta fiki un nuk e
le I pergjerohem mos te afrohet,flaka perhapet ne
vizat e pllakave. Cmendesha kisha shume frike,dhe ai
filloi te kishte frike plus ziheshim perdite nuk e
kuptoja reagimin e tij ne vend te me mbeshteste largohej nga une cdo dite e me shum. Enderrat
vazhdonin cdo nate I provova te gjitha menyrat per ta
hequr kete ankth,nuk lashe vend pa vajtur kisha
xhami neper yshtare por jo cdo gje se me pare,neper
shpi degjoja te qeshuren e saj,fillova mos te lahesha
sepse uji me dukej sikur me mbyste,vura exteishen sepse floket me ran,shtatezane nuk ngelesha
dot.Muret e shtepise kishin sit e cjerra te imta. Ne
dhomen time kisha nje foto te shen marias,ajo binte
cdo nate por nuk thyhej,fotot tona qe ishin ne shtepi
kur zgjoheshim ne mengjes ishin te kthyera me koke
poshte ose korniza e thyer,nuk gjenim derman nga llambat e shtepise sepse digjeshin shume
shpesh,tylet valviteshin fort ose shkeputeshin nga
rruazat sikur I terhiqte njeri,neper shpi degjohej
zhurma e nje shkopi qe perplasej ne cimento,soba e
gatimit ndizej vet(cdo gje ngjante me nje film
horror).kur flija ne vend tjeter me dilte gjak nga kemba,nuk flija pothuajse fare gjum. Erdhi vera dhe
isha vetem ne shtepi po beja punet,vendosja te ktheja
dyshekun nga ana tjeter se ishte nga ana e dimrit me
pambuk ,kur e ngrita cte shifja……..Shamija ime e
nuserise e mbeshtjelle dhe e future poshte dyshekut,u
tremba e leshova dyshekun nga duart dhe ika tek mami por nuk I them gje se ajo vuante nga zemra.Mar
burrin ne telefon I them ngjarjen vjen me mer dhe ikim
ne shtepi.sa vajtem shikojm prape flake tek dera e
dhomes,kesaj here ai I hedh persiper bluzen e tij,flaka
u shuajt por doli ajo sa here qe ajo dilte vetem un e
shifja dhe e degjoja,por kesaj here e degjoi dhe ai.Ajo tha: NUK KAM PER TJU LEN TE QETE DERISA TE
NDAHENI……..IDHE IKEN. Ngrem dyshekun dhe
marim shamine time e hapin shikojme floket e mi dhe
thonjte qe un I ksiha prere para dasmes,I dallova
vetem nga manikyri portokalli. Nuk e dinim kush e
kishte ber kete pun dhe patem frike I morem ato I dogjem dhe I hodhem nga ballkoni,me pas morem nje
hoxhe I cili na qartesoi shume gjera.Shpetuam nga ky
ankth dhe gjerat midis nesh u rregulluam dhe ju them
te gjitheve qe gjerat paranormal ekzistojne un e
pesova vet nga ligesia e njerzve dhe mund tju them
qe ne shqiperi ekziston vetem nje femer qe ben magji te keqija,por fatmirsisht ajo vdiq vitin e kaluar duke
ren nga lartesia dhe pse nuk eshte mire,them qe jam
e lumtur qe ajo vdiq shpresoj qe zoti te mari hak edhe
tek ai njeri qe donte te keqen time …*

----------


## Tipiku

*I ati i saj, krijojë një mekanizëm të posaçëm dhe
beson se me anë të saj kaloi në botën e shpirtrave.
Dashuria për vajzën e tyre, bëri që një çift të gjejë
gjithë farë mënyrash që ata të mund të komunikojnë
me vajzën.
Kështu, i ati i vajzës, 8 vjet pas vdekjes së saj, pretendon se gjeti një mënyrë për të komunikuar me
të. Anglezi, Gary Galka, inxhinier elektrik, përdori njohurit
e tij për hartimin dhe krijimin e aparaturave të zbulimit
të fushave elektromagnetike dhe pohon se ka mundur
të regjistrojë vajzën tij Melissa të thotë: “Përshëndetje
baba, të dua shumë”.
Melissa, e cila ishte vetëm 17-vjeç, humbi jetën si pasoj e një aksidenti kur ajo po kthehej në shtëpi.
Ndërkohë si Gary, po ashtu dhe familja e tyre
pretendojnë se menjëherë pas incidentit të rënd, ku
humbën njeriun e tyre të dashur, në shtëpi filluan të
ndodhin fenomene të pashpjegueshme.
“Filloi të vepronte çuditshëm, si p.sh; i binte ziles, të ndryshojnë kanalet televizive dhe të ndez e shuaj
dritat”, thotë Gary, i cili jeton me bashkëshorten e tij
dhe dy vajzat e tyre të tjera, Jennifer dhe Heather.
“Gruaja ime po gatuante së bashku me vajzat, kur
papritur ndjen se dikush kishte hyrë në dhomë”,
shpjegon ai. “Qëlloi të isha i shtrirë në krevat dhe të ndjejë dikë të shtrihet pranë meje dhe të ndjejë një
peshë në kraharor, sikur dikush vendos kokën e tij”,
vazhdon Gary.
I vendosur se bëhet fjalë për komunikim pas vdekjes,
Gary filloi të krijojë një aparaturë elektrike specifike,
me an të cilës të komunikonte me vajzën e tij. Duke përdorur dijet e tij në sistemet e zbulimit të
fushave elektromagnetike, krijojë Mel-Meter 8704, që
mori emrin nga Melissa, ditëlindjen e saj dhe vitin kur
Gary beson se ajo kaloi në botën e shpirtrave.
Duke zhvilluar aparatura periferike, siç është “Spirit
Box”, Gary incizoi, siç ai pretendon, vajzën e tij t’i flasë.
E gjithë familja pretendon se kanë komunikuar me
Melissa-n, si dhe ajo është shfaqur dhe në shtëpi!
“Unë se kam parë kurrë Melissa-n, por Heather e ka
paër tre herë”, deklaroi Gary.*

----------


## Tipiku

*Kjo vlen per te gjithe ato vajza qe duan nje djale dhe
qe djali nuk do ja dije per to. 1-Gjej nje mace te zeze.
2-Merr macen dhe shko ne nje pyll e vetme.
3-Ne oren 00.00 duhet te nxjerresh syte e maces pa
e vrare ate.
4-Ate mace duhet ta mbash per gjashte dite te tjera
te gjalle dhe te kujdesesh per te. 5-Pasi gjashte ditesh duhet te vrasesh macen ne
dhomen tende para nje pasqyre duke mbajtur syte e
saj ne dore.
6-Ne momentin qe do e vrasesh ate do shikosh qe
syte e saj qe kan gjashte dite qe jan hequr nga koka
e maces do vezullojne. 7-Merr nje leter te zeze dhe shkruaj emrin e djalit qe
do me shkronja te kuqe, duke hedhur ne ate leter nje
pike nga syri i maces.
8-Gropose ate leter bashke me macen dhe do
shikosh qe djali qe ti do dhe nuk te donte ka per tu
cmendur per ty. 9-Per kete nuk duhet te jete askush ne dijeni, ne te
kundert nuk do funksionoje.
10-Mos e bej per gallate ose thjesht per ta
provuar,nese e ben me emrin e dikujt qe nuk do
vertete do te ndodhin gjera shum te tmerrshme.*

----------


## Tipiku

*Mje mbremje nje vajze 5 vjec e cila ishte me motren
e saj ne shtepi del naten per te shkuar tek shoqja e
saj komshie. Ajo papritur bie ne toke,dhe i bie te
fiket. Prinderit te merakosur nga vonesa dalin per te
shkuar tek komshia dhe e shohin vajzen te shtrire
aty. Duke i herdhur uje (nuk e kishin mar me vete ujin por njeri nga ato shkon ta mar) ajo zgjohet,dhe i
tregon per nje plak qe iu kishte shfaqur duke i then:
Ti me shkele do ta paguash. Prinderit u munduan ta
qetesonin. Pas 20 vjetesh vajza sheh ne enderr
perseri plakun i cili i thot: Do ta mar hakun sot! Ajo e
trembur s`i kushtoi shum rendesi e niset per ne shkolle,ne mendjei qendronte ai.Ne ore pushimi ajo
shkon bashk me nje shoqe menjehere tek puna e
babait per ti treguar,e ai i thote qe i eshte fixuar ai
plak dhe qe esht thjesht nje enderr.Vajzat sapo dalin
dhe largohen nga babai pesojn aksident,ajo vdiq
ndersa shoqja thjesht pesoi disa demtime! Historine ma tregoi babai saj!*

----------


## Tipiku

*Ke menduar ndonjehere si do jete funerali yt ? Me ka rastisur shpesh te humbas ne keto mendime
te tmerrshme.Sa njerez do kete, do kete nga ata qe
qajne, Cfare dite do jete.?!. Un deri pak me pare ecja
vete dhe tani me kane futur ne nje arke qe quhet
arkivol dhe po me dergojne ne nje vend ku trupi im
eshte i predispozuar te kalbet dhe te hahet nga krimbat e tokes.....Pasi do largohen te gjithe nga
aty do e di qe kam ngel vetem por qe nuk kam te
drejten te largohem nga aty sepse tashme i perkas
nje bote tjeter...Me pas cfare do ndodhi, do shoh
dicka tjeter apo thjesht nuk do egzistoj
me..??!!..Ose ose mund te egzistoj por ne nje forme tjeter, nese po si do jem, cfare do shikoj, cilet do
takoj......?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!*

----------


## Tipiku

*Varri i Engjellit... (Anonim) Pershendetje Un do tregoj 1 histori qe me ka habitur
pa mase !
Ne turqi ne turgutreis esht 1 shesh lojrash qe luajne
femijet dhe esht sheshi me i bukur i vendit un aty dilja
me vellain tim me bicikleta pasi te gjithe keshtu
dilnin . Nje Here Prinderit e mi shkuan ke dyqani i miqve te tyre dhe ato i pyten se ku ishim ne .
Prinderit e Mi i than qe isha tek ai sheshi ku luajne te
gjithe. Ata Buzeqeshen dhe than : Dua Tju Tregoj
Dicka Atje eshte nje varr engjelli dhe aty esht shum e
fsheht por meqe ti beson ne zot un mund te coj. Mami
im pranoi. Ne Shkuam tek ai varri grat duhet te venin nje shami ne koke pasi keshtu thonte feja dhe kur
arritem ne ate vend aty ishte nje shpi e vjeter dhe nje
varr anash saj ai varr sipas atyre u supozonte te ishte
nje varr engjelli dhe esht e vertet . Ja Cfare Duhet te
besh. Kur te hysh grate duhet te hyjne me shami,
pastaj duhet te maresh nje gur nga toka cfaredo te mendosh nje deshir dhe ta vesh ke guri i varrit
neqoftese deshira plotesohet guri i varrit e ngjit gurin
tend dhe e thith brenda tij ( kjo eshte dhe ajo qe me
habiti shume pasi ndodhi para syve te mi ) Me pAS
Duhet te rrotullohesh 3 here ke varri dhe te pish pak
uji nga nje burim aty afer . Un GJithmone Ngaqe Pelqeja filmat vizatimor vendosja te isha zane por guri
me binte ne toke pasi kjo deshir nuk plotsohet.
Ndersa Prinderve te mi i ka thithur dhe jane plotsuar
te gjitha . Por Kujdes : Nqs shkoni aty dhe rrembeni
nje gur per fat mos e boni sepse nje shkout te
prinderve te mi ka mare nje gur dhe naten i vinte engjelli edhe i gjunte me gura ke xhami pra donte
gurin perseri. Kjo Ngjarje Me Habiti Pak po eshte e
mrekullueshme. Gjithashtu mami im ku shkoi nje dit
tjeter aty ishte temperatura 45 grade celcius dhe nk
frynte as era me e vogel. Te gjithe dolem mami im
ndejti pak por pastaj sa donte te dilte filloi te frynte nje ere e madhe dhe vetem tek ai vend. Mami im u habit
por nuk u frikesua thjesht ndenji pasi esht shum
besimtare. Me pas nje gur i erdhi ke kembet . Ishte
nje palajmerim per dicka e keqe dhe sa shkuam ne
hotel dicka e keqe i ndodhi nje zenke por cdo gje u
rregullua me sukses. Kjo Ngjarje qe me ka ndodhur me ka befasuar shume...*

Naten nga Une Kujdes ejjjjjj

----------

